# Off To Washington Dc



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

New Tires, Beefed up batteries, brake job, Bearings done, Dewinterized, freezer is stocked, pantry is full, sheets washed, towels and bathroom items loaded, beverages tucked away and ready to go! Roof cleaned, skin washed and a fresh coat of McQuires wax rubbed on with care, lines purged, water heater running, freshwater topped off...Check, check, check, check, check and CHECk!

It's of to Washington, DC for a solid week! Commence Camping Season 2009!! Look out DC here I come!

Eric


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Where are you camping in Washington D.C.? We live in Rockville, MD (about 5 miles north of D.C.)

We are going to Williamsburg, VA this weekend. Leaving Thursday and coming back Monday. (Our 1st Wedding Anniversary this weekend







) We are staying at the KOA in Williamsburg. I am hoping as we get more into the swing of things we will be able to find those little quiet out of the way campgrounds, but for now we are staying at mainstream easy to find ones.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> It's of to Washington, DC for a solid week! Commence Camping Season 2009!! Look out DC here I come!


I hear they move the Threat Level in DC to Outback White.









Enjoy the trip.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Safe & fun trip to both of you. Lots of good history in both places. Wear good walking shoes and be ready for a workout walking the museums in D.C.---Mike


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Eric-

We will be there at the end of June (Cherry Hill RV Park).
They told us our site will be one of the 77 - 97 sites... if you have a chance could you check them out and see how the 31rqs would fit in there?
Have a great trip.

--Greg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

<hee hee hee hee hee







>


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

ok Judi so just to confirm Stacey and I arrive at Wolfwood Thursday evening, and head over to egreggs mid morning Friday, right?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> <hee hee hee hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the cats away eh???


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Stay in the tourist aera's. Dont wander off. Bring your GPS or take metro. Prepare to be raped to park.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

DON'T DRIVE!!! Cherry Hill has a shuttle that will take you to Metro. Downtown during the day is a nightmare.

Unless your okay with cafeteria food in the Museums (Air and Space, Natural History have eating areas) you will have to go outside of the national mall area to get food.

We end up at an english pub just down Pennsylvania avenue to the east of the white house. Great food , great beer, and a kids menu. Elephant and Castle is its name.

Middle of the day will be no problem. We go into town on the weekends to see things and have never even felt uncomfortable.

Google search for restaurants around the mall and you can find others.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

TurkeyBranch said:


> Where are you camping in Washington D.C.? We live in Rockville, MD (about 5 miles north of D.C.)
> 
> We are going to Williamsburg, VA this weekend. Leaving Thursday and coming back Monday. (Our 1st Wedding Anniversary this weekend
> 
> ...


Hey Ed,

We will be staying in College Park MD. Cherry hill Campground. Cherry Hill is one of those resort type of Campgrounds. Not sure how far that is from you but you can check them out on line. We'll be there from this coming Saturday to next Saturday (may 2nd).

Stop on by if you wish! The CG has WiFi and we will have our lap top. Send a PM and we could hook up for a drink and some conversation.

My wife and I have done a few Anniversaries in our Outback. Did a cruise or two as well with NCL. Found that picking the right campground close to things you'd like to do and see makes for a great Anniv.

Hope you enjoy it!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> Eric-
> 
> We will be there at the end of June (Cherry Hill RV Park).
> They told us our site will be one of the 77 - 97 sites... if you have a chance could you check them out and see how the 31rqs would fit in there?
> ...


 That's adjacent to Acadia Group area, We are in the Crater Lake Loop, 400 series. we stayed before on site 1320 and had no room to open the awning. I believe the sites in the area of the acadia Group area are the same way, if i remember correctly. i would definately try for the the green and red sites in the Crater lake area (minimal shade, but more room)

Tell the campground you have the 31RQS (Just like mine) and it is 33 feet. You'll find that Adirondack run, Badlands Gulch, Banff Pass, and Artic Circle will challenge you on your backing skills as the sites are tight, Tow vehicles are parked on the street as there is no room in those sites to accomodate your Tow Vehicle. This requires the person coming in to find the owners of vehicles to move them (as necessary to have the room to back in.

The Crater Lake, Applalachion trail, Everglades Alley, Yosemite Lane, Grand Teton, Rushmore, Carlsbad streets are for larger rigs (You and I) and will provide ample room for backing and there tends to be almost double the room of the previous sites I mentioned. Only draw back is that there is little shade.

Hope that helps. If you'd like I will take photographs of the site(s) and e-mail them.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> <hee hee hee hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dare ya!

I DOUBLE DOG DARE YA!!!


NO! I TRIPLE DOG DARE YA! 

That's right I threw the Triple Dog Dare at ya!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ember said:


> ok Judi so just to confirm Stacey and I arrive at Wolfwood Thursday evening, and head over to egreggs mid morning Friday, right?


 If you do....I'll be waiting for you......Best bet is to wait till I leave.... But you take your life into your own hands!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> DON'T DRIVE!!! Cherry Hill has a shuttle that will take you to Metro. Downtown during the day is a nightmare.
> 
> Unless your okay with cafeteria food in the Museums (Air and Space, Natural History have eating areas) you will have to go outside of the national mall area to get food.
> 
> ...


DRIVE? HA! Not even on the radar! Well, we'll drive the 1 mile to the Metro and go in from there. Nore will I use taxi's! We hopped in one near the Navy Memorial, told the driver where we wanted to go and within 1/2 a mile a knew we were being taken for a ride. Told the jerk to pull over and we caught the Metro again.

There are open top tour buses that head all over DC and for the length of time we are there they are a pretty good deal.

Picking up the metro from just outside of the campground was a better deal than the trolley from the CG (at least it was that way a couple of years ago). This is our second run down we have already 2 restraunts we'll be going back to. One of them just the DW and I, we thought it was great.

Thanks for the input though!

Eric


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

DC was the best vacation of my life. Didn't camp, my wife had a business trip there in 2007, so we made a family vacation out of it. We all loved it! Enjoy our nations capitol.....so much to see.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> ok Judi so just to confirm Stacey and I arrive at Wolfwood Thursday evening, and head over to egreggs mid morning Friday, right?


You guys come in whenever you can make it - we'll leave the light on. And do be sure to bring all those tools we talked about. We'll take it easy here at Wolfwood on Friday and then head on over to egregg's on Saturday morn. That'll give them a chance to get FAR out of state! See you then!

btw, for anyone I haven't heard from yet, if you can't actually be here for the festivities, I'd be happy to hear your plans for renovating the egregg property while they're away. Feel free to send them to me by PM. I'm envisioning this to be an Outbacker's version of 'Extreme Makeover' crossed with 'America's Most Wanted'. Whatchathink? Can't wait for the Reveal!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> ok Judi so just to confirm Stacey and I arrive at Wolfwood Thursday evening, and head over to egreggs mid morning Friday, right?


You guys come in whenever you can make it - we'll leave the light on. And do be sure to bring all those tools we talked about. We'll take it easy here at Wolfwood on Friday and then head on over to egregg's on Saturday morn. That'll give them a chance to get FAR out of state! See you then!

btw, for anyone I haven't heard from yet, if you can't actually be here for the festivities, I'd be happy to hear your plans for renovating the egregg property while they're away. Feel free to send them to me by PM. I'm envisioning this to be an Outbacker's version of 'Extreme Makeover' crossed with 'America's Most Wanted'. Whatchathink? Can't wait for the Reveal!!
[/quote]

sounds good!! got all the tools loaded, and picking up the new big chainsaw tomorrow!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have a GREAT time!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Have a GREAT time!


Thanks!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We'll we made it here! What a trip....Sheesh! We left the house at 5pm and made it to Wilderness Lake CG in Connecticut. Niceplace and very close off the highway. I will use them again.

We were on the road the next morning after showing off the Rolling suite to two families, one commented wow, just get this? This is new right? Ahhh the pay off for taking care of the camper I thought to myself.

We left shortly there after and headed south stopping for gas and then traffic ground to a halt. After a 13 mile, 3 hour crawl we made it to exit 7A and 195/295. There was a 9 car pile up involving a tractor trailer at exit 4. Uh! people in the heat, running out of gas, needing to get to restrooms....Yikes...

People were mad, desperate and it brought the worst out in some. With no further issues we made it to Cherry Hill at about 8:30pm. 11 hours after we left Wilderness lake in Connecticut.

The site is great, Tobey and Tasha the camp dogs have thier own personal attendant that stops by while we are touring to take them for rides in the golf carts, walks and makes sure they are okay during the day. They both approve they say and like the dog runs and especially the rides in the golf carts.

Finally, today I was able to see the Bill of Rights, Constitution and The Declaration of Independance. I also listened to the Medal of Honor citations for 6 different servicemen.

I stood there with the reciever at my ear, tears rolling down my cheeks and an old man came over looked at what I was listening to and patted me on my shoulder and walked off. He knew...... Tina found me too and picked up the reciever in time to hear the last one. I didn't talk for a while.

God bless the men and women who serve. God bless the families that have lost a love one in combat. And to those who have given all...

You are not forgotten. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

More to come, pictures and all, from Washington DC.

See ya soon Outbackers!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Washington Photos link moved to later post in thread.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, second day in Washington DC...hot, hot Hot! Weather is a bit of a challange for us New Englanders coming out of 50-60 degree weather to 90 degree weather, but it's been good never the less.

I still have to edit a few photos...but its timefor a frosty concoction!!

Photos posted later in the thread....

Eric


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi, we are staying at Cherry Hill the end of July on site 903 on Yosemite Lane, just wondering if you get a chance could you check it out for us, hard to tell from site map.

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Weather is pretty much the same at home, Eric. *HOT! HOT!! HOT!!!* So you may as well be enjoying the Nation's Capital and coming home to pool and a frosty!!! Glad you guys are having such a good time. Besides, you guys would just be in the way around here. As it is, we should pretty much be done with the renovations --- er ---- um ---- *B-E-A-U-T-I-F-I-C-A-T-I-O-N *project by Thursday. COOL!! I'm pleased with how well it's all going. Just a few finishing touches and







we'll be all done ... WOW!! (oh yeah. Kathy just reminded me of the BIG one still to do .... but I assured her that _that_ was a REPAIR & REDO....so it doesn't count)







See ya!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> Hi, we are staying at Cherry Hill the end of July on site 903 on Yosemite Lane, just wondering if you get a chance could you check it out for us, hard to tell from site map.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


Will do Bob! I will get photos for you too.

Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

we plan on going there next year................please let us know where is "the Best" or "the Worst" In your opinion............

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Weather is pretty much the same at home, Eric. *HOT! HOT!! HOT!!!* So you may as well be enjoying the Nation's Capital and coming home to pool and a frosty!!! Glad you guys are having such a good time. Besides, you guys would just be in the way around here. As it is, we should pretty much be done with the renovations --- er ---- um ---- *B-E-A-U-T-I-F-I-C-A-T-I-O-N *project by Thursday. COOL!! I'm pleased with how well it's all going. Just a few finishing touches and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Weather is pretty much the same at home, Eric. *HOT! HOT!! HOT!!!* So you may as well be enjoying the Nation's Capital and coming home to pool and a frosty!!! Glad you guys are having such a good time. Besides, you guys would just be in the way around here. As it is, we should pretty much be done with the renovations --- er ---- um ---- *B-E-A-U-T-I-F-I-C-A-T-I-O-N *project by Thursday. COOL!! I'm pleased with how well it's all going. Just a few finishing touches and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really! I can't wait! Will there be a bus?! throngs of people?!! Pool?!! Ooooh I can hardly wait!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Hi, we are staying at Cherry Hill the end of July on site 903 on Yosemite Lane, just wondering if you get a chance could you check it out for us, hard to tell from site map.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


Will do Bob! I will get photos for you too.

Eric
[/quote]

Thanks Eric that would be great

Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Updated link to photos of our trip so far and the Air and Space museum added today. Having a great time. Saw an Outback...going to check it out...!

Washington 2009

Eric


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> Updated link to photos of our trip so far and the Air and Space museum added today. Having a great time. Saw an Outback...going to check it out...!
> 
> Washington 2009
> 
> Eric


Eric, you got some real nice pictures to take home. So glad you are enjoying your trip.

Wish we didn't have this Strep throat or we would meet you. Yea, DW had it and gave it to me, danged kissing








If my voice comes back tomorrow I will give you a call. Our throats hurt so bad we have to argue with notepads. I write down my complaint hand it to her and she hits me with it.









Keep enjoying it. If you see the Nationals Stadium I did a lot of earthwork there and the National Harbor and Woodrow Wilson Bridge and too many office buildings to count.

Keep in touch
Ed


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

TurkeyBranch said:


> Updated link to photos of our trip so far and the Air and Space museum added today. Having a great time. Saw an Outback...going to check it out...!
> 
> Washington 2009
> 
> Eric


Eric, you got some real nice pictures to take home. So glad you are enjoying your trip.

Wish we didn't have this Strep throat or we would meet you. Yea, DW had it and gave it to me, danged kissing








If my voice comes back tomorrow I will give you a call. Our throats hurt so bad we have to argue with notepads. I write down my complaint hand it to her and she hits me with it.









Keep enjoying it. If you see the Nationals Stadium I did a lot of earthwork there and the National Harbor and Woodrow Wilson Bridge and too many office buildings to count.

Keep in touch
Ed
[/quote]

Thanks Ed, Hope you and yours get better. Sorry we missed you but we do appreciate you guys not sharing the strep throat!

We are chilling out at the camper today. We'll be on our way tomorrow. Taking a vacation like this is great but you need to leave a day aside to relax. It has been go, go, go for us.

Tina wanted to hit the National Art Gallery today. I told her that if she wanted to go, that was fine but I would be staying here. She thought about it a bit and decided that this wasn't a bad idea. So she's in her Lafuma reading a book and I will be joining her shortly....not a bad thing at all.

It'll be off to Timberlane campground in Clarksboro, NJ, tomorrow and home the day after. Quite a way to start the season!

Eric


----------

